# Organizing Event ?



## Ashley Wilis (Oct 29, 2010)

How many of you ever organized any event at small level ?

I think If use word party then I think many of you have organized it for your birthdays, proms and many more such thing. Well we organize things at small level we never need things like passes or wristband for it, but If your thinking to organize a grand event then where you make those tickets or passes or wristbands for your events. Well I am thinking for a small college level event and for that I want your advise, what ever from the smallest to biggest you know about organizing then just reply me, May be it helps me. 



Thanks and regards


----------



## amberjoe (Dec 13, 2010)

I have organized events, in fact I believe that every one in their life have organized events they might not identify it but for sure they would have organized some event.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Organizing a dinner party or any kind of events need to be organized properly. If you have invited 2-3 guest or as many as you want, first thing don't be troubled. that's the basic rules. Let your table not only clean but well adorned and you have to think the menu, the dress code etc.

But above all, Remember A delicious and healthy food, a wonderful ambiance coupled with a great host is the perfect formula for a successful soiree. Goodluck for your party!


----------

